

Can you provide support via twitter? - dsims
http://friendfeed.com/e/15d578ea-9cd3-4da2-a93d-fd8e4602739f/The-android-twitter-app-twidroid-says-they-can-t/

======
brk
Can you? Yes, certainly.

Should you? Most likely not.

Unless you have a very new, or wildly successful widget, support via Twitter
is likely to be more frustrating than beneficial. It's a little like trying to
get investment advice by talking to someone on the NYSE trading floor...

------
dsims
At first I thought "No", but now I'm leaning toward "maybe". If you can't
reply in 140 characters, provide a link to more info. If you get the same
question over and over, add it to your FAQ and tweet the link so that all your
followers can see. It may be tough to keep up with it all, but if your
customers know you are listening, they will keep the feedback coming.

------
thomasswift
Not really, 140 is pretty limiting. You should be using it as
proactive/preemptive support. Grab up some rss feeds of some searches
pertaining to your service/startup and D or @ respond to people who bitch when
something not right.

